# One twin moving more than the other!!



## Mea

Hi

I am now 19wks and one twin kicks and wriggles alot more than the other. I feel loads of movement on left side but hardly anything at all on the right just the very occasional little kick. I heard their hearbeats last week so know they are both ok, and have my 20wks scan on Monday, but just wondered if anyone else had this??


----------



## Aftereight

Yeah I asked the sonographer about this yesterday when I had my scan, as I only ever feel the twins kicking in one place and I was starting to worry that one of the twins may be too quiet. As it turns out the twins are in such a position where both sets of their feet are together in one place.
:blush:

I would doublecheck on Monday when you have your scan though just to be safe.


----------



## Laura2919

I felt more from twin 2 than twin one because twin one was head down and twin two was transverse laying across the top of twin 1 so covering her legs. I also had a prosterior and anterior placentas so it blocked some movement.. I didnt feel them until gone 22 weeks anyway. 
If your worried call the midwife or hospital and they will bring you in for a check up.. you should feel at least 10 movements a day but its hard to tell with twins. They do wrist bands with movement monitors


----------



## lizziedripping

Perfectly normal Mea. I too seemed to feel movement more on one side than the other, as it transpired, twin 1 was breech and I could feel his kicks low down on my bladder, and twin2 was head down so could feel his fists on my bladder :rofl:

It is hard to distinguish one baby from the other, especially in the early days since they flip around quite a lot. As you get further on, the movements become one, so that only the experts know for certain which is being active at any particular time.

Twin pregnancy is bizarre, nothing mimics a singleton pregnancy really, and all bets are off. I would have whole days where movement was scant, then in the evenings they'd have a "mad half hour" and beat me senseless ;)

Try to relax hun, they're absolutely fine xxx


----------



## Mea

Thanks for your replys xx


----------



## HCB

We have had two scans recently, one at just before 14 weeks and one at nearly 16 weeks. During both of them we noticed one twin was active and kicking and the other looked like it was asleep, and it was the same twin each time. Both are OK though and heartbeats beating away fine, they obviously just have different body clocks. Let's hope that's not the case when they're here!!


----------



## FatKat

I had exactly the same thing except it was on the other side and still have. I feel far more on my right side than left. Twin 1 and 2 are virtually spooning each other with feet on the top of my tummy on the right hand side. I suppose the thing is they can move at any time, my twins were in that position 3 weeks ago and could have easily moved, makes much more difficult for us to determine what movement is coming from where......


----------

